# Gypsy has foundered.



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm sorry to hear about this. my thoughts are with you and your horse


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

:-( I'm so sorry to hear this...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey. I am so sorry. ((((hugs)))) It is never easy to say goodbye to a loved one, especially when it is so sudden. :,,( My heart is with you and I can only say to make the best of the time you have left with her.

Are you going to be there with her when it is done?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know there's nothing I can really say that will help, but my thoughts are with you, and hope that Gypsy won't be in any pain. :*( I'm so so sorry.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about your beloved Gypsy. My thoughts go out to you at this very sad time.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow. Thats odd. My pony is prone to foundering and we have never had to put him down. Are you sure that is your only option? He heals in a week with our help. We feed him extra non-foundering vitamins and water down a spot by his water for him to soak his feet in. He always ends up fine. We just have to make sure he is not laying down because that can lead to colicing. Im not saying your vet and farrier are weong, they have examined the mare and they have both came to the same conclusion so maybe your mare is different. If you have any questions I will be glad to help! Just message me!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Wow. Thats odd. My pony is prone to foundering and we have never had to put him down. Are you sure that is your only option? He heals in a week with our help. We feed him extra non-foundering vitamins and water down a spot by his water for him to soak his feet in. He always ends up fine. We just have to make sure he is not laying down because that can lead to colicing. Im not saying your vet and farrier are weong, they have examined the mare and they have both came to the same conclusion so maybe your mare is different. If you have any questions I will be glad to help! Just message me!


Founder can be severe and can, in the worst cases, require euthanasia as there is no hope of meaningful recovery.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry ((HUGS)) you and Gypsy will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

what exactly is founder?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> what exactly is founder?


Laminitis and founder - Horse health problems and articles - Horsetalk -- solve your equine health problems on Horsetalk -here's a pretty good explanation


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Im so sorry that realy sucks, 
I know this is off topic but nah never mind i wont post it I hate when people take over my threads so I wont do it to you.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support. This has been a really rough couple of days.

I have decided to seek a second opinion; I feel, even though I trust my vet and farrier, like I'm murdering her. I just can't do it, at least not without having someone else take a look at her.

It was purely fortuitous, too. I was out there at her stall with her with some friends and family who wanted to say goodbye, and I noticed a pony across from her a row over that I'd never noticed before. I pointed her out to my mom because I thought she was cute, and not more than 20 minutes later a woman came walking down the aisle with the same pony.

She noticed all of us and my horse, and asked about her, and I told her what the vet and farrier had said. She said, "Really? This pony is 30 and had the same thing. Another vet told us to put her down too, but she's still here three years later."

I of course immediately asked for her vet's name and number, and am now just waiting for him to call me back to get an appointment hopefully for today. I can't take any more time off of work after today, I've been running out of there without warning a lot the last two weeks since she's been sick. But I don't want her to suffer unnecessarily, either. If this vet also tells me there's no hope, then at least I won't feel like I'm just giving up so easily.

The biggest concern I have (aside from the vet and farrier telling me yesterday that she needs to be put down) is that this is not the first time she's foundered. She's had laminitic episodes off and on for the seven years I've had her, and she had foundered the year I got her, though she eventually recovered. 

I couldn't care less if she's "just a pet" for the rest of her life. While I have always loved riding her, I'd obviously rather see her alive and not in pain then any of the alternatives at this point. If for some reason this vet can work a miracle for her, too, then I have no choice but to try. She's my child, I can't even imagine the world without her. I know I'll have to let her go someday but I really, really am not ready to say goodbye yet. 

I know if I have to, I have to. But I'm waiting to see what this other vet says, first.


----------



## Tanigirl69 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so sorry  my thoughts are with you..


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks themacpack


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

These people can share alot.

EquineCushings : Equine Cushings and Insulin Resistance


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope that your second opinion goes well. I can definitely understand why you would want it. I will be thinking of and praying for you and Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, it's been frustrating trying to get a hold of the second vet so far... I was literally just on the phone with him when his cell cut out, and he hasn't called back  So I don't know. . . I hope I'll hear back from him again pretty quickly here, because waiting is agony.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

UPDATE:

Second vet came out yesterday and said that while she's not out of the woods yet, he doesn't think she's ready to go. It's going to be tough, mostly because I am not a morning person and have to go out twice a day now everyday for a while to give her meds and soak her feet, etc., but it's WAY better than the alternative-- I am not going to complain. 

I was making myself physically ill on Wednesday at the thought of a world without her. At least this way, even if things don't get better, I will have tried everything I can. At least I will have given her as many chances as I can.

I'll update when I know more. Vet says if there's no improvement in 2-3 weeks that it will be time to reconsider. But I'm trying not to think about that right now.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Well, I'm very glad you decided to get that second opinion! We'll all hope and pray that she'll make it through-I know I'd do anything to save my horse. Hoping for you and Gypsy!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm so glad you got a second opinion!
I know it's going to be rough but you have all our prayers, thoughts and support. 
Hang in there Gypsy!!!!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Yay for second opinions!! I hope it works out!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Me too! It was so lucky that woman came walking by and told me about her horse. I was just so freaked out when both the vet AND farrier told me there was nothing to do. I thought if they both felt that way, then there really must not be any hope. We'll see now though. I am really praying for her to pull out of this.

Thanks so much for everyone's support. It's always nice to have other people who understand how much something means to you.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Update:

Got the special shoes put on on Friday. They're a trip: they're called reverse or half-shoes, and they're basically backwards. I'll write a longer post tomorrow explaining it all, but I've decided I want to share as much as possible because I don't want this to happen to someone else, except they don't have the chance encounter with another person whose horse is still alive, and they put their horse down. 

So full disclosure on this one. I'm going to post everything I have to do, how much it costs, and progress reports on my horse. I hope I help someone else. 

Let's start with the special shoes:

Vet took off her toes on Thursday, this is what her feet look like after that:











Sorry it's huge; I don't know how to resize.

At any rate, the way the vet explained this to me is all physics. The longer the toe, the more force there is on the foot there. This is painful for horses with laminitis/ founder because the cannon bone is rotated towards the bottom of the hoof, so the more pressure/ force on the bone/ toe, the more pain the horse is in. By taking her toe back as far as he could, the vet relieved a lot of the pressure on her toe/ rotated bone.

Now in come the special shoes:










These shoes take even more pressure/ force off the toe/ bone. By reversing them so the branches of the shoe come up the side wall and terminate before the toe, it takes the rest of the force off the inside of the foot because the horse isn't putting any weight on the toe.

So that's her feet. Tomorrow I'll write about the medications she's on and my care instructions and costs. 

If anyone has any questions about this, PLEASE ask. I do NOT want someone else to wind up in the hopeless place I was in on Wednesday, and not come out the other side with their horse alive. 

Thanks again for everyone's support. She's walking almost normally today, where she couldn't even move five days ago. I can't believe how close I came to saying goodbye for no reason.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I truly wish you good luck with this. I can't imagine all the information you are trying to digest with the emotional turmoil to boot. Personally, I would never shoe a foundering horse and certainly not with a backward shoe. Course, I likely wouldn't shoe any horse so take what I say about barefoot with a grain of salt I guess. Lots of people swear by shoes even though I can't make sense of it.

Please continue your research and care of this horse. In reading, please read about foundering and diet and barefoot care. For example:
Barefoot for Soundness click on founder at the left
Pete Ramey writes about white line disease thrush navicular disease hoof balance

Of course, right now I can't find the particular article I'm looking for, but read alot as you go along in the next couple of weeks. 

Don't let anyone tell you that the coffin bone can't come back to its proper position. It can, but needs regular attention by an experienced farrier/trimmer. When I say experienced, I mean one that has dealt with this kind of severe case. Regular attention, means weekly at least, not monthly.

Search this forum for founder -- look for posts from Ryle and Barefoothooves. They have a lot of really good information.

Good luck. Hopefully all will turn out for the better and, if not, you will know you did all you could.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so glad you are able and willing to get her the help she needs. I was worried she would have to be put down. Glad you found a vet/farrier who knows what to do!!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks. My boyfriend and I have made an arrangement so I can take care of her, and I am so thankful he understands and is willing to work with me on this as it means me not contributing to the house or car for a month or two. But I want to stress so much that: It's worth it. It's worth ALL of it, to see her walking and moving again... and to not have to be going through the alternative. 

I love my horse. I'm giving her a chance, and that's the most important thing. 

Also: I seem to have gotten mixed up. It is in fact the COFFIN bone, not the "cannon" bone that rotates in the foot. I don't know why I've been saying cannon bone but I've been doing it for several days, haha. Whoops.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I have never really investigated the treatments and cost for caring for a foundered horse so this thread will be incredibly informative for me and I know many others. That is so wonderful that she is comfortable enough to move around a bit and I am sending all good thoughts your way with hugs for you and kisses for Gypsy from me and all of mine.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks smrobs  All the support here really means a lot to me.

I'll start today with her care. 

Ok, so I have to go out twice a day right now to give her meds, and in the evenings, I soak each of her front feet for 10-15 minutes in epsom salts and the hottest water she can stand. Sometimes she's good and will stand in the bucket with both front feet at the same time. 

Her meds are:

2 grams of bute 2x a day, for 4 grams total. (Gram= scoop, I use powdered bute. For any of those who may not know, bute is short for phenylbutazone, a powerful non-steroidal anti-inflammatory/ pain medication.)

She also gets 47 pills 2 times a day, crushed up and mixed into ~1 lb. of Purina Senior. Vet recommended this for the pills as it's quite palatable, and one of the pills she is taking is rather bitter. 

Isoxsuprine Hydrochloride: 30 pills, twice daily. Vasodilator: opens up her capillaries so blood can get into her feet and circulate through the hoof and laminae easier, speeding de-rotation of the coffin bone and recovery of the laminae.

Pentoxifylline: 10 pills, twice daily. This, according to a website I found, "decreases the "stickiness" (viscosity) of blood and thereby improves its flow through arteries". ( pentoxifylline (Trental) Drug Information on MedicineNet.com ). This will allow her blood to get into smaller spaces, such as the confined capillaries in her feet, again allowing for better circulation and faster recovery.

Ranitidine: 7 pills, twice daily. Similar to Zantac, the vet said, this is an anti-ulcer drug to guard against the known agitation of bute in her stomach. 

I crush these pills up twice a day and give them to her in a bucket. So far, she's been pretty good about eating it all, even with the Ranitidine being bitter. 

I have her legs wrapped, polos in the front and SMBs in the back (as I do not know where my other two polos went). 

Cost so far:

Vet visit was $338.00 for that initial visit and the bottles of drugs. He gave me a 1000-pill bottle of the IH, 250 Ranitidine, and 100 Pentoxifylline. I am almost out of the last one already, not sure if the vet will give me more or if that's the course of that particular drug. I already had one container of bute, I'm not sure how much is left exactly or how much was in there to begin with but that was $35.00 from my other vet. Ranch call for the new vet is $72, and he gave her a 4-gram shot of bute the day he came. I don't have the invoice with me for how much everything was individually right now, but I'll post it when I do. 

Old farrier was $65 for a half-shoe, new farrier is $90, which is WAY better than I was expecting. I honestly thought it would be at least $150-200 for the reverse shoeing. 

Then of course there's gas. Luckily, I only live 7 miles from my ranch now, or that would be completely drowning me. It also helps we just got a new car that gets 27+ mpg and takes regular compared to my 16-17 mpg premium fueled truck. The days that are really going to hurt are days like Friday, where I went in the morning before work, on my lunch from work, and after work to the ranch. But there shouldn't be too many of those days, hopefully. 

I really like this new vet. He's much more amiable in general than the last guy, and he kept saying that he doesn't give up easily, and he's lost very few laminitic/ foundered horses that he's been the vet for. 

Ok, so that's everything I can think of for right now. My mom took care of her meds for me this morning so I don't have a current status update, but I'll post when I do. 

If anyone has any questions, please ask. I can only answer from my current experience with my horse, but like I said, if I can help anyone else and stop them from making a horrible mistake, whether it be today or ten years from now, I will be more than glad to do so. I just want people to know that laminitis and founder is not the old-school death sentence that clearly a lot of equine professionals still think it is. There are things that can be done.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Back in the Poems section, you find a thread called 'Joe's prayer'.
It might make you cry but it might also help you come to terms with what is an unarguable fact of life. 

The horse has not died so long as it stays in your memory.

My father once said that if I had not had the pleasure of knowing the animal, then I would not have felt the pain of losing it.

When you are ready - go out and find another. Life is not quite complete without a horse.

Barry G
If it is any consolation , it brought tears to my eyes to write this note.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Barry;

Thank you so much for your kind words. Just the thought of losing Gypsy was making me sick to my stomach. But if you go back and read the last page before yours, I didn't end up having to say goodbye just yet.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Noone has yet mentioned diet. In the UK the grass is rich and we have to watch the amount a horse gets in any one day - especially March/APril and now August. If the horse puts on too much weight from eating too much grass, the crest goes hard, then the owner must watch out for laminitis which can come overnight. Most British ponies are potentially vulnerable to laminitis but in truth it can affect all horses.

My horse's (Irish DraughtXConnemara pony) exposure to grass is restricted - I put her out at night and bring her in during the day. I electric tape off part of her field to restrict her eating. She gets rationed. WHen the grass is growing I feed her a special chaff - low energy grass/alfalfa/straw mixture - all bulk but no energy. SHe gets a little supplementary food for vitamins but the pasture mix is specially formulated for laminitic prone horses. Email your feed supplier and ask for their literature on laminitis.

Now, for ever more, you have to keep her weight down - measure her waist line daily.

We have in the UK special boots for laminitic horses. Eventually she will be able to take your weight again but only on soft soil or sand. No stones. No hard surfaces.

Shoeing well it looks as though you have a good farrier but the horse will need special shoes.

Trouble you have now is that she has been hit once - you have to protect her from being hit again. It can come back so become the local expert on laminitis.

But you still have Gypsy and she will, with TLC, live on.

In a horse professional's eyes, the treatment of a horse with laminitis is expensive and the future use of the horse is restricted - so they think "get another horse". They make a professional's judgement on economics. But some of us don't think that way.

Barry G

PS Whenever I hear something said which I don't like about my horse, I always get a second opinion. Sometimes even a third. I ask questions. Then I look it up on the Internet, then I make my own judgement. You did well. Best of luck


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the support Barry 

Diet is very important, yes. I completely agree.

Ok, so, progress report: 

This morning was her last dose of pentoxifylline. Vet says she can stay better or get worse from here as we start to wean her off these meds, though she'll stay on the ranitidine and IH still, along with the bute, at least for another week or so. I can stop soaking her feet now, as he's worried they'll start to get soft, but I am really crossing my fingers the shoes and everything are going to be enough to keep her sound. 

We'll see.


----------



## HorseSpirit (Jul 14, 2009)

I am sitting here with tears in my eyes as I type this.I am so sorry that you and your baby have to go through this.I hear and feel your pain and I know all too well what it is like to loose a beloved horse,or any animal,but have faith.It sounds like you are all doing the right things and hopefully Gypsy will pull through especially with your loving care.God bless you both and I will keep you both in my prayers.All the best of luck and please keep us posted?


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thank you HorseSpirit. I'm doing everything I can to help her, I am hopeful it will be enough. 

She deserves so much more than pain or dying. She is an amazing horse, and I want to give her every chance I can.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

So how is Gypsy today??? I truly hope she is on the mend.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, any new developments? Hopefully for the better.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

yes we need an update please


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Sorry everyone! There hasn't been much to report, so I haven't been on here. My mother kindly offered to take over the morning shift so I don't have to get up quite so early everyday, I make her meds the night before and she just gives them in the morning. 

I was worried when she came off the pentoxifylline that she would take a turn for the worse, mostly because when my mom couldn't go on Wednesday morning and I went out, she seemed sore, but it had been cool overnight.

However, I went out tonight and she was quite literally prancing around her stall in anticipation of her "treats"--- the feed with her meds in it.  So she is in really good spirits and doesn't seem to be regressing at all (so far) like I was afraid she was. In fact, with the prancing, I'd say she is improving!

Vet said she would only be on the bute through late next week, so there's another week to go before I see any more changes. But I am so thankful she's still here. And I feel so foolish that for a few hours, I was, while not ready or willing, so close to letting her die. 

I only say the following because I am trying to stay realistic: Gypsy has had problems with her feet for most of the time that I've had her, and she's getting up there in years now. I only hope that this time, this way of doing things, I fix the problem, not prolong the inevitable. I am praying and wishing that the improvement I'm seeing can be part of a permanent quality of life upgrade for her, and not a temporary fix-it, like so many other solutions I've tried in the last seven years. 

So the bottom line is that for right now, she is MUCH better. She is more youthful than I've ever seen her, and I am so proud of her, and on a lower level, so ashamed of myself. 

THANK YOU again, everyone... I was really touched to log on here and see that you were wondering how she was


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great that she seems to be doing better.  Don't stress about what the future holds, just take it one day at a time and cherish every moment. Just to warn you, she will appear to go downhill when you take her off the bute but don't get discouraged. Right now, it is keeping her from hurting but pain doesn't necessarily mean regression. It just means that she has been injured and is sore. Don't be ashamed at all, you do all that you can do an no one can ask you for more. However; at that time, you didn't believe that there was more you could do and no one can fault you for that. We all just do what we can do with the resources we have at the time. You were determined enough that you found more resources that made a huge difference in the outcome. There is nothing to be ashamed of. *stamps foot and points finger*


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better! *does a little yay Gypsy dance*

On a random note, my trainer has a little Arab/Morgan mare named Gypsy who is also super prone to founder. Weird.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Really glad to hear Gypsy is doing well. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Ok, thought I would post an update to say that there's not really an update. She's still doing just fine! She prances around her stall a little bit every time I come out with the bucket of feed with her meds in it now, and she seems to be walking almost normally. At the end of this week, she will be weaned off the bute and other meds, if I remember the vet correctly, so I'll have more to post then, I'm sure.

I would like to start walking her soon, just leading on short walks to help her get out some of the now-boundless energy she appears to have, but rather than exacerbate the problem I will wait until the vet says it's ok. I am really curious how long it will be though, and definitely don't want to even try until she's off the bute and--- assuming she comes off it strongly--- still walking normally without any soreness. So it could still be weeks if not months before I can take her out, but that's pretty much where my thoughts have been lying lately as I watch her walking just dandy around her stall, even almost trotting up to the gate to meet me some days. 

Not much of an update, I know, but I'll post again when she's off the meds. 

Thanks again everyone for the buckets of support here-- makes me feel so happy that she has so many cheerleaders in her corner!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope everything turns out alright and she ends up being ok! Good luck, your both in my thoughts!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad she is doing good now! I will keep praying that she continues to make progess even after she's off her meds!!!!!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Aw how cute that she prances around.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

That's great news! I hope that things continue to improve!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

GypsyTally921 said:


> Thanks again everyone for the buckets of support here-- makes me feel so happy that she has so many cheerleaders in her corner!


*dons my 8th grade cheerleading outfit and takes a bow* LOL. Why of course my dear.  No news is usually good news and you have just given great news. Every day that she is up and doing good increases her recovery probability. I am so glad that she is doing okay and I hope she continues to improve by leaps and bounds.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

*Sigh*

Ok, so Friday night I started to wean her off the bute. I went from 2 grams 2x/ day to 1.5 grams 2x/ day-- only 1 gram less per day. Saturday night she was slow to eat, and on Sunday morning I got a call from the lady whose horse neighbors her saying she was breathing hard with nostrils flaring and not eating again. 

So assuming it was the bute, I kicked her dose back up on Sunday morning and her appetite improved slightly, but she was still breathing rather rapidly. I didn't think much of it, though, because so was every other horse on the ranch--- it's been up to 113 degrees out here this past week.

Anyway, Sunday night she took her meds and I thought she had eaten most of her dinner, Monday morning she took her meds and seemed not great, but ok, but then I went out last night and I couldn't believe what I was seeing--- after all the improvement she's been making, she was standing in the corner with her head hanging, breathing super hard, moving like she's a 90 year old woman (not sore like she was before, just carefully, slowly), her back muscles twitching and a rasping in her throat. She wouldn't even touch her "treats" with the meds in them, but she's been eating them no problem the last two weeks. So I called the vet. 

He came out this morning and is very concerned about her again. He has now diagnosed her with COPD--- Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease--- on TOP of the laminitis/ founder! He said she was so dehydrated that she would not have made it another day like she was. I checked everything on her last night-- temp, resp rate, pulse, feet, etc--- trying to figure out what the problem was, because despite everything else she was still walking just fine! But I stupidly, stupidly forgot to check her hydration. He tubed her and gave her 2.5 gallons of water today, along with a prescription for Albuterol, and a single shot of dexamethasone, a steroid (more about that one later.)

So my poor horse now has TWO chronic, debilitating, and life-threatening diseases. I am at the end of my rope here... I of course will continue to do whatever I can for her, but if she doesn't improve, or this goes away and comes back... I may have to make that hard decision again. 

She's now getting 40 mg of albuterol 2x daily on top of the 2 grams of bute and 7 pills of ranitidine for her feet. She's supposed to show improvement today or tomorrow with the breathing and if she doesn't... well... yeah.

The even better news? The most aggressive and assured treatment for COPD is steroids--- which cause founder.

I am firmly right back where I was two weeks ago...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness! What a bummer! Hopefully her fighting spirit kicks in. 

I'll be praying for you two. =)


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh i'm so sorry. -hugs- I hope she gets better again and keeps fighting for it. I'll be praying and rooting for you and her. 

Feel better Gypsy!!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear she has had such a setback. Lots of healing thoughts for both of you.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

It's just a little overwhelming... she was doing so well with her feet-- still is, in fact-- and now this. 

If she colics or something else I am going to tear my hair out.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sending {{hugs}} to you. You are doing everything you can. I hope you have a local shoulder you can lean on, but we are here for you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey (((((HUGE HUGS))))). I am so sorry. When it rains, it really does pour. I am sending you and Gypsy all the support that I can gather in hopes of an easy fight and a fast win. I wish there was something more that I could do for you but at this time, all I can offer is my support through this forum. Good luck to both of you and hopefully, things will take a turn for the better soon.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

She's gone.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. :'( R.I.P Gyspy. -BIG, GIGANTIC HUGS-


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry. You did everything you could for her. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, sweetie *(((((HUGE HUGS)))))*. I am so sorry. Now she has somewhere to go to bond with some kids until you are reunited again. At least now you know that you did everything you possibly could. :,,,( I am crying with you.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been following Gypsy's story even though I haven't posted. I am so sorry for your loss. You did every thing you could for her and I am sure she knew you loved her. ((HUGS))


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. I am so sorry for your loss. You and Gypsy made a valiant effort.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry! You did the best you could for her and she knew she was loved, that's more than a lot of horses get. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. I'm lost for words. {{hugs}} and a soft shoulder.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

This hurts. It's so unfair, what happened to her. She was doing so much better with her feet, and then this.

I went out on Wednesday on my lunch to give her some mid-day meds and check on her, because I was worried. I'd spent the entire night out there in my car next to her stall, waking up every 45 minutes or so to check on her. When I left in the morning she was a little more interested in food, but still not herself. I had hope. Until I came back.

I was literally getting on the freeway to go out there when my phone rang, it was one of the ladies out there telling me she wasn't doing well, but what she was describing wasn't any different than she had been, and I was thinking, yeah, I already knew that. 

I went to my tack room first to mix up the medicine for her, and went out to her stall. As soon as I saw her, I knew and started bawling. 

She was stumbling around, barely able to hold herself up. She kept kicking at her stomach, so I think on top of everything else she was colicking. She was drenching wet in sweat, and her flanks were so sucked in it looked like someone had wrapped a rope around them. She would occasionally stop and walk backwards into the corral, resting against it for a moment before stumbling around some more, fighting not to fall over as she lost her balance when she kicked at her stomach. 

I went in and I could tell she either didn't know who I was or was in too much pain to care that I was there. I called the vet and my mom and a close friend, and they all straggled out. 

The thing that makes my heart clench the most is that even though she was in so much pain, and delirious and in shock, she STILL did everything I asked of her. She did everything I EVER asked of her. And when I led her out of her stall to a more open area, she walked, though weakly, just fine. 

I held her until she started to go down and then I couldn't watch anymore. I didn't want that to be the last image I had of her. Not that the last images I have are much better.

She deserved so much better than what she got. I am so ****ed at the universe right now for taking her from me. I miss my little girl so much already.

I wanted to go back out last night and see Tally; I feel like I need to see Tally. But I can't. I can't bear the thought of everyone out there, of her empty stall, of the void that's there. 

Of how dark the world is without her, waiting there for me, ready whenever I need her. 

Thanks again everyone for all the support through this ordeal. I truly, truly wish this thread had had the happy ending I was starting to hope it would.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss (hugs)

You two fought hard and did everything you could. I know it diesn't help, but at least know that she doesn't have to fight any longer


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, you made me cry again. I understand about being mad at everything when you lose a loved one. One thing that I had forgotten is that sometimes a person (or horse) just gets a raw deal. No, its not fair, or right, or easy, but it just happens. Gypsy lived a good life while she was with you and no matter how long you had her, you loved her and took care of her the whole time and she knew that. She was in your life for a reason and though it may not seem like it now because you are hurting, there is a lesson in all this. You just have to figure out what it is. I know it is hard to face going back to the stable and that first time will be a heartbreaker for sure but Tally needs you now. Every time you go out there, it will get just a little bit easier. You just have to concentrate on the good times and great memories that you have of her. It is okay to smile even if you have tears in your eyes. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

((Hugs!)) I am so very sorry! You did the best you could for her, and the time you two had together she was loved and you'll always have her in your heart.


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

I am so sorry. HUGS


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I am so so sorry. (((((Super MEGA HUG))))))). If you want to talk to anyone, I am here.


----------



## pippinblue (Sep 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. But if you have an other horse you could spend time with it. Mite make you feal a little better. or have nuthing to do with horses for the day. To take your mind of it. 
Sorry
pippinblue


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry! *HUGS!* You did the best you could! You'll see her again and she won't be in pain anymore, at least you know that.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The story of Gypsy's sad end has been brought home to hundreds of readers on the Forum. Great care must be taken by all horse owners to guard against laminitis but it still strikes without mercy.

Somehow you, with your postings, have helped to put a full meaning to the expression : "no feet, no horse". You did all you could. But there comes a time to let go.

My father once said to me: "if you had not known the love and companionship of the creature, then you would not have felt the pain of its death".

I do hope that in due course you'll find it possible to take on the care of another horse - horses need sensitive folks like you to care for them.

I am sorry for your loss. I share your pain.

Barry G


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.
RIP Gypsy


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

i am sorry about your loss. You made me cry i read this post alot trying to figure out why things happen they just do. hugs from me but you did a wonderful thing for Gypsy you gave her your love and she knew it all along or she wouldn't of tried fighting for her life for you.


----------

